# External Monitor Blacking Out



## AussieGlen (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all

I have connected an external monitor to my laptop. The problem is, the monitor keeps going black every so often, random timing as far as I can tell. The power is ok at the monitor. 
I've downloaded a driver program from Viewsonic which says that the driver is ok. 
All settings in the laptop seem to be ok, set to replicate the laptop screen.
I've tried the cable and monitor with other my desktop and it is ok, no blackouts.
Any ideas?

Monitor is a Viewsonic VX2235WM
Toshiba Satellite laptop with Windows 7.

Thanks

Glen


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If the monitor works ok on another computer, it could be a problem with the VGA port on your laptop. Does the monitor's cable connector have 2 screws to hold it in place in the port?


----------



## AussieGlen (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Koala, no there are not screwholes for the cable.

I actually bought a new monitor yesterday which works perfectly, no blackouts.

Still, I'd like to solve it so I can use it elsewhere.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the monitor on another PC. As the new monitor is working fine, it would appear the old monitor is faulty.


----------

